# Bettas and... snails? Compatibility?



## Pink Fishie (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm going to get my betta soon, so I was wondering if a male betta would be compatible with a snail. Would he fight it, or would it be fine?


----------



## TheBettaholic (Jun 25, 2008)

My betta didn't have any trouble with his apple snail, but I have heard stories of betta ripping off a snail's antennae.. Depends on the fish I suppose


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

TheBettaholic said:


> My betta didn't have any trouble with his apple snail, but I have heard stories of betta ripping off a snail's antennae.. Depends on the fish I suppose


Yep! Totally depends on the fish, but from what I've heard most bettas get along famously with their snail amigos. Lol not that they were friends, but more so that the betta paid no attention to the snail.


----------



## Pink Fishie (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, thanks!


----------

